
The Submarines of the Future Will Be Robotic - Caveman_Coder
http://warisboring.com/the-submarines-of-the-future-will-be-robotic/
======
flukus
Not just the future but the present for Russia:
[http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-02/vladimir-putin-
boasts-...](http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-02/vladimir-putin-boasts-
russias-unstoppable-nuclear-weapons/9500866)

> Mr Putin said the high-speed underwater drone also had an "intercontinental"
> range and was capable of carrying a nuclear warhead that could target both
> aircraft carriers and coastal facilities.

~~~
Caveman_Coder
I'm not sure what to make of his statements...they could be correct
assessments of his military's capabilities, or they could be completely
false...who really knows?

------
Caveman_Coder
TLDR:

"With advances in communications and artificial intelligence, it’s not at all
impossible to imagine scenarios in which SSN motherships deploy a lethal force
of killer torpedoes, capable of remaining on station for days — or longer —
while waiting for a victim."

